# 3200 acre Club in McIntosh Co. Ga has a few openings left  PICS ADDED ON BOTTOM POST



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 9, 2010)

We have a 3200 acre club with 20 slots- 19 are filled.  We are looking to fill the remaining  slot.  We are located on Hwy 57  just outside of of Townsend Ga.  We are about  5 miles from Interstate 95.  


We have close to 20 club stands (Shooting houses -towers) with food plots -See pictures below
Think what it would cost to build/buy just one of these stands if you joined a club that only gave you a  gate key when you paid your dues- access to these stands is included in your dues.


30+ acres of powerline
Several miles of old abandoned RR  Bed
Good roads
Camp area (no power- use generator) 
275 gal water tank ( working on shallow well)
Skinning rack
Sign in board
2 bucks  4 points on one side
1 Guest buck  (for family or paying guest)
4 does
3 Gobblers
2 Permanent personal stands 
Dues to pay lease are $1250 per member based on 20 members.  We've applied and been approved for project WINGS thru Ga Power and NRCS - Project WINGS work has been completed and Approved.
He have abundant deer and turkey - hogs come and go
Join now and have access for this Turkey season.

Call Jay (912)977-4325 or PM me for more info


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 22, 2010)

Deer Pictures added


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 29, 2010)

Only 1 spot left


----------

